
1.1.1.1: Cloudflare DNS Resolver - raaxe
https://1.1.1.1
======
cbgonz
Interesting. It only strikes me as odd that neither blog linked on that site
mentions it, and the IP address won´t resolve on any DNS server around. What
gives?

~~~
Raszh
1.1.1.1 doesn't need to resolve. It _is_ a DNS server. It's an open, recursive
public DNS server, ala Google's 8.8.8.8, or OpenDNS, etc.

$ dig news.ycombinator.com 1.1.1.1 +short

news.ycombinator.com.cdn.cloudflare.net.

104.20.43.44

104.20.44.44

Edit: It occurs to me you mean reverse resolution. A dig +trace seems to stop
at ns3|7.cloudfare.com.

~~~
cbgonz
Yes, I was unclear in my comment, I meant reverse resolution. probaly just too
paranoic these days...

